# Lake St. Clair outing !!!



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Ok folks,
we talked about this early this winter but it's Spring now and time to start planning.

There are quite a few members here with boats and some without. I think it would be a good idea to pair up the "have's" with the "have-not's" and get an outing together.

I've got a boat and would be happy to take one or two others.
How about if any other members with boats make a post here as to how many you can take. Once we get a feel for how many might be interested we can start talking about a date.

It's NEVER to early to start planning. I guarantee this will be a GOOD TIME !

I personally like to launch out of the Harley Ensign ramp on South River Rd. right at the mouth of the Clinton River.
There's a LARGE parking area that we could meet up and get things organized.

What do ya all think ?
Post it here and we'll get busy


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

as long as its not too soon I will be interested
in participating. I don't know the lake real well
but I will have my boat fixed in the next couple weeks
and could take 1 or 2 people with me. 


tubejig


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I think we might want to do this at metro. At harley's there is not alot of stuff for kid's to do IF they don't want to fish. Just my thought.

I am interested though.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

tubejig :

I'm thinking some time late June or early July. (After bass season is open )

Stelmon:

If we're out fishing, what does (having stuff to do) have to do with it ? We'll be FISHING !
Harley just has a BIG parking lot. It's got LOTS of room for us to get things organized. If we get there EARLY there's not a lot of traffic and there are quite a few ramps.

Nothing is etched in stone but this is just a "jumping off point"

I'm sure we'll have a good turnout either way


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I'm game. Just say the word.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I'm Interested, put a date on it and I'll see if I can make it.

If so, I can take a couple of people.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I'm sorry, I thought I read somewhere that it was a family thing or I heard. I really don't know. I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-
If and when this comes together, I'd appreciate being counted as a 'have-not'. And I mean I have not ANY equipment or experience....If my two kids could attend with me, that would be great!


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

For Me, if it's a weekend thing it will be a hard thing for Me to do. If we made it like a meet-n-greet during the week. Where the guys with boats bring them and everyone brings there own refreashments. I think We could have something like that more often (like every two weeks) and we pick a spot that has shore fishing just in case there's not that many boats.
Just some thoughts.
I'm in during the week with my boat.


----------



## Downrod (Feb 20, 2002)

I've got a boat docked not far from either launch site. Sounds like fun to me. Are we targeting specific species or just general fishing? Need to know the date to commit.

Put me down for a definite maybe.
I've got room for up to 6 people depending on what type of fishing we choose to do.


----------



## BilgeRat (Mar 30, 2002)

I am interested!! Can't do the the last weekend in June or 4th july weekend though. I may have my 2 little bilgerats with me ( 6, 7 years old) if that's okay. So, I can take 1 more. If they don't come out, I will offer ride for 2. I live here in clinton township.

Let me know.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Throw a date on the table and I am in! (hopefully!)


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I'm pretty sure I could make it but it depends on the date and the boys Soccer and Baseball schedule. I'm sure I could take 1 or 2 people and if my wife doesn't go, I could take Les and his kids. My son is 8 and we have a garage full of equipment. I would kind of be tempted to use Metro Beach also. I don't trailer my boat so it would be hard for me to hook up and tell stories at Harley Ensign. At Metro, there is a launch and guest wells. Just a thought. John


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

OK, depending on weather conditions, ( wether the wife says ok, or BOSS makes me work LOL) I should be able to make this one, I could possibly take 1 with me on my boat if my Son has to work.

Keep me posted as to the day and time and I will try to make it


----------



## dieguy (Mar 8, 2002)

I would be interested, although i am a "have not". I hve never fished down there, although i have heard some great stories coming out of that lake.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

If the date you pick doesn't conflict, I'm in. I have room for 2 in my boat if I can attend.

Marc


----------



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

Sounds like a good idea to me. 

Sort of an "all species / all methods" type of outting?

Just need a specific date so that I can clear my schedule. Not sure, but I may have room in my boat for a couple of folks.


nymph


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Yeah Nymph,
I think an "anything you want" type of outing.
Just come on out and fish. We'll all have a good time I'm sure.

I'd personally like to start early and hit the bass around sunup then maybe try for some pike later in the a.m. or the afternoon.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Count me in. If we are going to target Bass, that puts us to the third Saturday in June at the earliest. (That's the opener on LSC). I have room for 2 guys on my boat, as long as the middle guy ducks a lot.


----------



## Downrod (Feb 20, 2002)

The muskie action should be heating up by then. If anyone wants to steer my boat while I catch muskies you're more than welcome


----------



## GOTCHA (Apr 3, 2002)

Men , time for me to go to my 2nd job, so I can afford to muskie fish, till tomorrow.... Tight Lines & Sharp Hooks


----------



## The Highlander (Mar 25, 2002)

Wow, I'm making a large batch of spagetti sauce. I come back and find ......A MUSKY OUTING !!!!???? Lets see....suds ....check 
...soda ...ice ...extra large cooler ...check ,check, check 
... home equity loan ...check
... sold my truck, now looking for a ride to Cabellas or Bass Pro Shop to rig my boat properly  check 
  check
.....2nd job   check. Old polish proverb; Marriage is grand....divorce is hundred grand.
Tony


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

So what happened to the Lake St. Clair Outing??
Is it now muskies??? 
I think we forgot what this was about...



tubejig


----------



## Downrod (Feb 20, 2002)

I think I figured out how to post the pictures. here goes another try


----------



## GOTCHA (Apr 3, 2002)

What color bait, where where you fishing ? NICE FISH......


----------



## Downrod (Feb 20, 2002)

I use nothing but green GOTCHA lures  LOL

Oh, the pig on the bottom came out of the bay ( NB)

The one above is a Ruscom fish

Yea I know I need a digital camara


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Nice pics Downrod! You've got my blood pumping now. Can't wait to slime the boat this year!


----------



## Downrod (Feb 20, 2002)

Sorry Tubejig. I didn't mean to take us off track here.

This thread is about the Lake St. Clair outing and is open to discussion about all species. 

I assume that the outing will consist of many boats fishing for all different species and it will be great to get together with the guys from this site to swap stories over a beverage.

I apologize for commandeering the thread

Has anyone thought of a date yet?

Whos in charge here?


----------



## GOTCHA (Apr 3, 2002)

A friend of mine was coming in to the launch at south river on tuesday, talked to a guy in a small boat that was going out, said he had been smacking the muskies at selfridge. Was out there after muskies, don't think he knew muskie season is closed....


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

You just had to post those pics Downrod...... Is it June 1st yet??
It was also my understanding that it is to be a multispecies outing. I think we should wait till after June 15, so the Bass guys can catch me some bait  . 
Seriously, I do think that we should wait till after the 15th so that people coming from outside the metro area can expierience some of the finest Bass fishing they will ever find.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Hey Splitshot, if you haven't tried this LSC Muskie stuff, you don't know what you're missing. It's not uncommon to boat 10 or 12 fish on a decent day. If you get down this way, I would be happy to take you so I can pick you're brain about trout fishing!


----------



## Downrod (Feb 20, 2002)

Hey Gone Fishing, 

Lets hook Splitshot up!
I'd gladly trade a muskie trip for a skillet full of those gills!!
Just looking at that pan of gills frying makes me HUNGRY!!


----------



## dieguy (Mar 8, 2002)

Nice pics downrod, 
look forward to fishing with ya!


----------



## The Highlander (Mar 25, 2002)

Sorry guys, I changed the subject ..sort-of. When I read that everyone would take off and fish for different species I had instant visions of a  toothy grin pop into my head. One thats been there for a very long time. Let me put it this way, if it looks or even smells like fish, I'll find a way to go after it . Count me in. Of coarse depending on the date.


Nice pics Downrod!! Ohhhhman hope to have Omerjim's and my mugs along side one of those beauties someday. 

Mabey at the LSC outing, I don't mind catching bass, they make great bait.

Tony


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I have never tried to post a pic with the new software but here goes nothing. If it works, it is a 50 1/2 in. Muskie caught and released in LSC last summer.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

WOW! That alligator doesnt have any legs!!

Nice fish, GF!


----------



## The Highlander (Mar 25, 2002)

STOP THE PICTURES 









no,don't stop the pictures. Keep them coming


----------



## GOTCHA (Apr 3, 2002)

John, don't know who's pretter, you or the muskie, have to go with the muskie, ha- ha... Very nice fish, way to go ..what color and type of bait, details, details, you know me.....


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Thanks Mike, same color as you got your big one on in the tourney. St. Lawrence in the Loke variety caught in the Belle River area.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Ok, I was thinking if there was any fish in Michigan that I haven't caught...as best as I could come up with is these two: Menominie and a MUSKY!!!!! So...Whos gonna show me how it is done so I can share the excitement?????

Also, I think this should possibly, if we can, be a weekday after work kinda deal. Cause as anyone who knows, this lake is VERY Crowded on Weekends....If not then at least on a Sunday so some of the "Partiers" are all burned out!....Definately after June 15th too...So what's the Verdict? Who is running this show anyway? WE NEED A DATE!


----------

